# Buffetts Books - Learning Resource for Value Investors



## Cam019 (6 May 2018)

Buffetts Books

I have found this to be a great learning resource over the last couple of years and as far as I am aware, it is yet to be posted to ASF. The website is all things Warren Buffett; from recommended books, podcasts, IV, DCF and bond calculators, to the 35 video investment course. Now, this is not going to make you Warren Buffett (hey, it might, how do I know), but at least it might be a good starting or continuation point for investors seeking to calculate business valuations. I'm also not one to advocate for following another investors strategy blindly, and I'm all for taking useful information and creating a strategy that suits you. Hopefully this can provide those snippets of useful information.

Happy investing.

Cam


----------



## kirtdog (30 June 2018)

Cam019 said:


> Buffetts Books
> 
> I have found this to be a great learning resource over the last couple of years and as far as I am aware, it is yet to be posted to ASF. The website is all things Warren Buffett; from recommended books, podcasts, IV, DCF and bond calculators, to the 35 video investment course. Now, this is not going to make you Warren Buffett (hey, it might, how do I know), but at least it might be a good starting or continuation point for investors seeking to calculate business valuations. I'm also not one to advocate for following another investors strategy blindly, and I'm all for taking useful information and creating a strategy that suits you. Hopefully this can provide those snippets of useful information.
> 
> ...



Thanks Cam, do you know anything similar that is free? I've got a little bit from InvestED podcast but find it gets stale after about 10 episodes.


----------



## Cam019 (12 July 2018)

kirtdog said:


> Thanks Cam, do you know anything similar that is free? I've got a little bit from InvestED podcast but find it gets stale after about 10 episodes.



Hey @kirtdog, the only other thing I can think of is having a listen to The Investors Podcast which is part of the Buffetts Books website. You can find it here.


----------

